# MP and MPO Reserve Requirements



## ChrisFreddy (5 Dec 2015)

Hey there I'm really interested in becoming an MP or an MPO in the reserves (mainly an MPO because I don't mind having a desk job at the same time as giving the leadership the people in my section need) what would I need to do these jobs in the reserves? I read that they're different requirements between the reservists and reg force guys, can someone clear this up for me? Much appreciated thanks


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2015)

ChrisFreddy said:
			
		

> I read that they're different requirements between the reservists and reg force guys, can someone clear this up for me?



This may help,

Nov 2015
Reserve MP vs Reg Force MP
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121044.0

See also,

MP Reserve versus Regular,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22hero+shot%22&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GA5jVr7iMojd8ge33Kn4DQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+MP+reserve+regular

Military Police Officer
Reserve Force Training
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/militarypoliceofficer-74#train



			
				ChrisFreddy said:
			
		

> I don't mind having a desk job



Clean, inside work, no heavy lifting and a thermostat on the wall!


----------



## ChrisFreddy (5 Dec 2015)

Hmm, doesn't really help but thanks a lot anyway! Like I'm wondering for just an MP in the reserves do they need police foundations? And ahaha pretty much, I don't mind that at all


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2015)

ChrisFreddy said:
			
		

> Like I'm wondering for just an MP in the reserves do they need police foundations?





			
				ResMP said:
			
		

> Hey guys, Just so the waters do not get muddied. I will be clear.
> 
> 
> 1. I am the authority on Res MP Rctg in Western Canada and the Reserve Army Western Military Police Recruiting (1 MP Regt, 15 MP Coy) NCO.
> ...





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Recruiting standards for Army Reservists are much different than those for Regular Force and Air Reserve.  If your supporting/processing RC tells you anything other than what ResMP has provided above, encourage them to contact the unit that you plan on joining...


http://army.ca/forums/threads/107314/post-1186587.html#msg1186587
Reply #28 



			
				Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> And the big thing for potential reserve MPs to remember is they will have no badge and no peace officer status unless they qualify for and eventually take the necessary reg force MP training AND get employed on a Class B or C tasking requiring that status.



I consider ResMP, DAA and Schindler's Lift to be very credible sources.

_As always_, best to contact Recruiting.


----------



## ChrisFreddy (5 Dec 2015)

Alright thanks a lot Mike, currently I'm a grade 12 student and doing fairly well and looking to get into Law and Society at York university, I have my drivers license, as well as I have a good judgment between what's right, wrong, moral, and immoral, as well as just a good person that helps out in their community, does that mean I could apply right now? Oh and I'm born here in Canada as a Canadian citizen and I also have a Brazilian citizenship as well, thanks again mike!


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2015)

ChrisFreddy said:
			
		

> , does that mean I could apply right now?





			
				ChrisFreddy said:
			
		

> Hey there I was just wondering, can anyone provide me with the contact information of 2 MP regiment?



You were given their contact info. Why not call and ask?



			
				ChrisFreddy said:
			
		

> , thanks again mike!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## ChrisFreddy (5 Dec 2015)

Well I did call, a few times actually, and they didn't pick up, and the CFRC only told me the requirements for reg forces guys :/


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2015)

ChrisFreddy said:
			
		

> Well I did call, a few times actually, and they didn't pick up,



I called that number. The answering machine says to leave a message and they will return your call.


----------



## ChrisFreddy (5 Dec 2015)

Yep pretty much left three msgs this week on three consecutive days (Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday) and still nothing I'm afraid :/ so I just went on the fourms to see if I could get some clearance


----------



## ChrisFreddy (5 Dec 2015)

And well yeah, I know that reservists don't get a badge unless they take the 6 month reg forces course, but that's about it.


----------



## ChrisFreddy (6 Dec 2015)

Oh and the thing is the number I got is 32 MP platoon and that is ext 2992 I believe, 32 MP regiment is stationed with 2 MP Platoon at the same armory. So tomorrow I guess I'll call 2 MP, but I'm just wondering about getting in right now, and well yeah


----------

